# ProElite Hawaii: Grove vs Riggs



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> ProElite's restart begins on August 27th, and they've assembled a fairly interesting card for the Honolulu show. A few recognizable names on top, some prospects in the middle, and some local Hawaiian fighters mixed in for the hometown crowd. The event will apparently feature six fights on the main card. Here's the rundown:
> *
> Kendall Grove vs. Joe Riggs
> Andrei Arlovski vs. Ray Lopez
> ...



http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/8/8/2352249/proelite-releases-full-card-for-august-27th-hawaii-show


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This show just became all the more appealing. Clearly ProElite knows that in order to build a following they need to build up their audience first. Having it after UFC 134 is a good idea cause fans can just watch them afterwards.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Not a bad card at all. Andrei looks badass, I really can't wait for him to notch another couple wins together.

WAR REAGAN PENN!!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The big question with Arlovski is whether he can build him back to a legitimate level. Anyways the fight I'm looking forward to the most is the Sara McMann fight. I watched he take the first silver in Athens and I look forward to seeing he continue to build herself up the ranks in MMA to a title shot.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

*ProElite: Arlovski vs. Lopez*



> ProElite: Arlovski vs. Lopez is an upcoming mixed martial arts event to be held by ProElite. The event will take place on August 27, 2011 at the Neal S. Blaisdell Center in Honolulu, Hawaii.
> 
> Former UFC heavyweight champion Andrei Arlovski is set to headline this event against MMA fighter and boxer Ray Lopez.
> The Ultimate Fighter 3 winner Kendall Grove also takes on fellow UFC veteran Joe Riggs.
> ...


This is news to me, sorry if it was posted already. Anyway, i think Arlovski did the right thing by dropping out of the big competition and continuing to do what he loves.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he needs to rebound from his three losses in a row anyways. This really isn't news to me. If he actually uses his ***** then he can win.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Are you putting up a vBookie for this, say Arlovski-Lopes fight?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I was about to ask that same question.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

An interview with Andrei.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I hope Kendall Grove can make it back into one of the better promotions. Though I don't think he will make it back into Strikeforce before it closes down. More then likely he will make it back into the UFC or go into Bellator.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Very intrigued to see BJ's brother throw down.

Also Mark Ellis figures to be a beast.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I watched Mark Ellis actually take the NCAA championship the year he won it. It will definately be interesting to see Regan fight cause he keeps saying he's been training with BJ for a long time. Either he will be similar to BJ or horrible.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Still haven't found odds for this show, would have put up a vbookie or two. Gonna watch it though!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think Grove will easily handle Riggs. Riggs is way past his prime and his prime wasnt particularly impressive to begin with. I dont know much about the guy AA is fighting. The Mcfeidries/Kala Hose fight should be pretty entertaining for the half of a round it lasts.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Grove has been steadily improving overtime. I think Riggs prime was probably when he got that title shot against Matt Hughes and then couldn't make weight. That was probably his prime.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Shame about the McFedries-Hose fight, i was really looking forward to that. Anyone know why Hose pulled out?

Arlovski has been given an easy fight to get him back into the W column. 
I expect Grove to win a comfortable decision or TKO.
As like everyone alse, i'm excited to see Penn and Ellis.

Half decent card, couple of prospects, couple of UFC vets, should be ok.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.sherdog.com/events/ProElite-Arlovski-vs-Lopez-17696

Stream at sherdog for anhyone interested.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I watched it last night directly from Sherdog. And I have to say that the whole fight card was about new beginnings. Drew McFedries got into the win collum again, Sara McMann had her first big stage win, Reagan Penn won his MMA debut as did Mark Ellis, Arlovski got back into the win collum and so did Kendall Grove.


----------



## YourMMA (Nov 17, 2010)

Good for those guys, glad to see them back to winning ways.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, now these guys will all all either prosper or just make ProElite their own. As for ProElite they are headed into a good direction. This is nothing like what EliteXC was.


----------

